# Juwel Vision 260



## Recci (Jun 17, 2016)

Do think a Juwel Vision 260 will be big enough to hold 4 red bellied Piranha's for life?

Its a 120cm long 260 litre (68.68 US gallons) curved front tank.

Quite an impressive looking tank when on its stand.

Plus I have an FX-6 running on it.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If you start with 5 that are really small, you might end up with 3 or 4... In my case I ended up with 1 super aggressive one, and one that got beat up.

I would consider a solo fish, like a Serra species


----------



## Recci (Jun 17, 2016)

I already have the 4 really small ones, they have been in with a bunch of tiger barbs and neon tetra for two days now. No aggression towards the other fish so far. I am trying to get rid of the other fish so hopefully they will be gone before the piranha are brave enough to attack them.


----------

